# Too late for live sand? (2 months in, used plain sand)



## Solarfall (Jul 24, 2009)

I set up my tank about 2 months ago. Right now I just have a clown fish, a few hermits, i believe 6 nassarius snails, and 2 or 3 cerith snails. My params are pretty stable now.
When I set up the tank I used plain, white, fine-grained sand because I liked the look of it (which I'm now regretting). It's a 55g with a 10g sump with a wet/dry, skimmer, etc.
The question is, is it too late now to add some live sand? If not, what precautionary steps should I take when I put the sand in?


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Is the sand you used meant for an aquarium? Is it aragamax? If this is the case, do you have live rock in the tank? 

Your sand will become "live", being seeded by the pods and bacteria living in the live rock.


----------



## Solarfall (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah it's aquarium sand. Fine grain though and I only have like a 2" sandbed so I figure if I'm going to go for the 5" I might as well mix in some live sand. I'm just wondering if it's still okay to add more sand now that the tank is already established.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Do you have a place to put inhabitants while you add the sand?


----------



## Solarfall (Jul 24, 2009)

Would 5 gallon buckets do the job? I only have a clown, a starfish, and a few snails/hermits.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Solarfall said:


> Would 5 gallon buckets do the job? I only have a clown, a starfish, and a few snails/hermits.


As long as you kept the temp in the right range and flow in the bucket. 

I add sand to an aquarium by putting it in a gallon container, then slowly submerge the container and let the sand slowly flow onto the floor of the tank. This helps to reduce the sandstorm, and it usually clears up in a few hours. I have heard of others slitting a hole in the bottom of the bag and submerging the bag; allowing the sand to escape slowly.


----------



## jwalker314 (Jul 27, 2009)

what about if non-aquarium sand was used? that could still turn into live sand too, right?? its silica free, and i washed it before putting it in the tank.


----------

